
Ask HN: What is your greatest achievement(s)? - hoodoof
Excluding personal relationships, which are hopefully your greatest achievements, what are your greatest achievements? The things you are most proud of?
======
ceautery
In the 90s, I worked for an ecommerce network, Sterling Commerce, that
processed data for Ford part suppliers. The suppliers would download purchase
orders, and be required to respond quickly with advance ship notices, or be
fined.

Through a testing SNAFU, our network failed to correctly implement an
advertised change in Ford's network specs, finding out on the day that the
final production cutover took place. One of the products I supported was a
software package that could connect to many ecommerce networks, and I had
successfully implemented a script that worked with the new Ford specs.

For about 3 days, while our engineers screwed around trying to get our network
to interconnect with Ford correctly, I ran all of our customer traffic headed
Ford's way through my work computer with the comm script I had previously
patched, with a series of Windows scheduled tasks, batch files, FTP scripts,
and a bisync modem.

Despite preventing dozens of companies from getting fined, my heroics went
completely unnoticed by my company.

